# Badminton in Albufeira



## Jeffleach (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi,
Does anyone play badminton in the Albufeira region?

I cannot seem to find any clubs.

Any information will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you tried asking at Camara who run the Municipal sports halls? or this is the national association Federação Portuguesa de Badminton


----------

